# The 2013 APR Motorsport R8 Grand-AM Liveries are Here!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

We'll be on track with these two next week at Daytona International for the Rolex 24 Hours of Daytona!



You can download the super high resolution image here:
http://www.goapr.com/media/photos/72157607600950914/8388896829/Original/


----------

